# WARNING! CKO SOURCES! [Disregard, user error, but be careful

## tdb

I have to advise against anyone using the 2.6.8.1-cko8 patchset for Reiser4 at this time. (unless you know what you are doing.) I am now recovering from massive file system corruption on my Reiser4 partition. This is the second time tonight this has happened. I'm not sure exactly what caused it (kernel-setting wise) but I have to believe that since it was previously working fine with other kernels (nitro and gentoo-dev-sources) the CKO sources are to blame. You might want to consider other sources for Reiser4 support.

Edit: Disregard post. User error, I apologize. I'm 99% sure what caused it was having 4k stacks enabled. It turns out that mm based sources will check to make sure 4k stacks are disabled before allowing Reiser4 to be selected. It does not appear that ck based sources do this. So, if you are going to use a ck-based source, double check that 4k stacks are disabled; the sources will NOT do this for you.

----------

## tdb

Update: Totally hosed the entire partition. fsck.reiser4 can't even finish fixing it. Looks like I'm starting over from scratch.

----------

## squeegy

I'm very very careful where I get my patchsets with Reiser4 from...  All it takes is some stupid kid creating a patchset that thinks he is a kernel hacker to fuck it all up.  Generally I only use either mm kernel (which reiser4 is included) or ck-sources, as of 2.6.8.1-ck8 applying my own reiser4 patches.  I also trust the guys behind love-sources, because I know a lot of them use reiser4 and they test the kernel with at least a few people, before sending it public.

----------

## DaMouse

I trust the cko folks.. I'll see if i can get some idea WHY it a-sploded

-DaMouse

----------

## tdb

Yeah. I need to be too. 

As for cko; I'm not sure exactly what happened. I'm more then willing to believe it's something I did. The problem is that I had three other kernels that handled reiser4 just fine for a week. No problems at all. All I did was copy over the .config from the other working kernels (I used the same for all three) did a "make oldconfig" then went from there. All was working fine until about 10 minutes after boot. I started emerging apollon, which started compiling kde base. I started getting read-write errors after that. Fearing the worst, I shut down, rebooted with my reiser4 rescue disk, fsck.reiser4 'ed the partition, it fixed a few things, then ran smartctl to test the drive itself, (no problems)  rebooted a second time with the cko kernel, decided to "stress test" it to see if the errors were still there by  deleting and resyncing portage, rebuilding the esearch database, etc..., got more errors and things started crashing, (including gdm and getty errors, I knew I was fucked then) rebooted with resuce cd, fsck.reiser4 now can't even finish.

It's not a total loss seeing as how I was just finishing up a clean re-install; so nothing a few days of compiling can't replace. I just finished reformatting, and am about to start over on the long install.

----------

## tdb

[Bump]

----------

## nmcsween

Con's work seems to be pretty unstable with reiser4 remember reiser4 ain't marked testing for nothing.

----------

## squeegy

I find the combination of Con's work staircase, watermark etc, to work fine with reiser4.  YMMV

----------

